# Prami



## bomb_r2 (Jun 30, 2018)

I started takin pramipexole for slight depression and lower estrogen 

I take 2/10th of 1ml (0.02mg) before bed 

Woke up after 4hours
Cigarettes tasted gross
Felt drunk 
Talked faster
As the day went on i was real happy like i had taken a vicodin or something 


Night 2
Same dose same effects just more lucid dreams.  Woke up after 4hours even though I took 3mg melatonin
Been up 2.5hours cant seem to fall asleep 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 30, 2018)

I freaking hate the taste of cigarettes 
Now to the point i nearly vomit each drag.  Im going to continue the prami
Here's what I did with my cigs
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

How much pramipexole should be used with 350 mg per week nandrolone phenylpropionate?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 1, 2018)

I use 0.2mg 2x a day on weekends.  During the work weeks i only take it at night.  It does cause you to become insanely tired,  however you don't sleep a full 6.5-7hrs . Its more like 4-4.5hrs . You do wake up feeling drunk n groggy which passes after an hour or so 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 7, 2018)

Yeah, I found generally 0.25-0.5mg two times per week is enough to combat any issues.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 7, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yeah, I found generally 0.25-0.5mg two times per week is enough to combat any issues.


The half life is around 8hours . The half life for anastrozle is around 50hrs . Im still lacking sleep i pretty much only take prami on the weekends. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

Generally, testosterone therapy includes hcg for testes support and anastrozle to reduce estrogen conversion while under treatment. This can increase costs significantly if you see a provider who charges more than they should.


----------

